# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Đi đâu đẹp, ăn gì ngon ở Phan Thiết thì cứ ghé Cô Tư's Homestay để được tư vấn miễn p

## Cotu_Homestay_phanthiet

*Đi đâu đẹp, ăn gì ngon ở Phan Thiết thì cứ ghé Cô Tư's Homestay để được tư vấn miễn phí!*

*“Cười ko nhặt được mồm vì xem thấy dự báo thời tiết Phan Thiết mưa gió đùng đùng mà vào đến nơi thì trời đẹp quá thể đáng! Số hưởng đc ăn chơi - khổ thật!*


 Tiện review mình tới Pt 1h đêm và nghỉ tại *Homestay Cô Tư Phan Thiết*! Dễ thương vô cùng từ lúc hỏi thông tin tới khi đến còn giới thiệu taxi đón và đợi đêm đón nữa :cuoi1: ) nói với cô hôm sau muốn thuê xe vậy mà sáng sớm đã thấy xe dựng sẵn chỉ việc phóng vèo vèo :Smile:  cô còn dặn mua nước luôn mang theo cho rẻ ko vào khu du lịch mắc lắm! Ta nói! Yêu lắm! Vào Pt nhớ ghe cô Tư nha! Giá rẻ hơn đồng bọn xung quanh nữa chứ  :cuoi1: ))”  *Cô Tư’s Homestay* *Phan Thiết* được một bạn backpacker dễ thương ở Hà Nội review rất dễ thương. Phía trên là nguyên văn review của bạn ý ^^ 



  Với giá phòng 100k/1 ngày có máy lạnh, thuê xe máy tay ga giá 120k/1 ngày, ăn uống món địa phương ngon bổ rẻ rất "healthy" chỉ 50k/1 người! *Địa chỉ khá dễ kiếm:* _160 Hiền Vương, Thanh Hải, Phan Thiết._ Nếu các bạn tự chạy xe đến cứ hỏi đường, rất dễ tìm nhé, còn nếu các bạn đi xe trung chuyển, xe ôm hay taxi đến thì cứ nói chú xế địa chỉ là biết ngay :Wink:  Các bạn có thể comment, inbox hoặc alo số *0986 33 44 35 hoặc 01688 65 64 65* để được hướng dẫn, hỗ trợ, tư vấn hoàn toàn miễn phí nhé cả nhà. Các bạn ra bao nhiêu ngày thì cứ nhắn, mình sẽ tư vấn chỗ đi, ăn gì ngon và rẻ…để các bạn có được những trải nghiệm đáng nhớ và vui nhất khi đặt chân đến Phan Thiết nhé!

  Page: https://www.facebook.com/cotuhomestay.phuotphanthiet/

----------

